# How many Bodyfat lost on DNP?



## pumperalbo (Nov 12, 2017)

Hello

i use a DNP Cycle for i think 4 Weeks - 250/500mg dnp Crystal

my weight is begining dnp cycle 96kg - momenatly i weight 91,8kg  - 11 day cycle

with calipser my bodyfat was on 18-20%  i say 20% correctly

on dnp is 1kg fat - 1% bodyfat , thats correct yes?


so when i weight 85kg so i have normaly 15% bodyfat or normaly 10% bodyfat?


thanks for help


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 12, 2017)

dnp does nothing compared to a proper diet in a calorie deficit/training hard. just sayin...


----------



## stonetag (Nov 13, 2017)

Is body fat a unit of measure? Welcome to the UG.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 13, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> dnp does nothing compared to a proper diet in a calorie deficit/training hard. just sayin...



Have you ever used DNP?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> dnp does nothing compared to a proper diet in a calorie deficit/training hard. just sayin...



Lmfao yeah it does... dnp is the magic fat loss cure doctor Oz is looking for. As me and spongy like to say

Dnp + cake = results


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2017)

pumperalbo said:


> Hello
> 
> i use a DNP Cycle for i think 4 Weeks - 250/500mg dnp Crystal
> 
> ...



I don't understand your question at all. Are you asking me to predict your body fat percent at 85 kilos?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 13, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lmfao yeah it does... dnp is the magic fat loss cure doctor Oz is looking for. As me and spongy like to say
> 
> Dnp + cake = results



I prefer brownies with Hagen Dazs on top over cake but yea this ^^^


----------



## pumperalbo (Nov 13, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't understand your question at all. Are you asking me to predict your body fat percent at 85 kilos?






Exactly I have now a kfa of 19% at 92kg straight, measured today, that means if I'm on 84kg I should be at 10%, I'm lying there right?




how do you eat cake on dnp? I take max 50g carbs a day and sweat all day like a pig haha


----------



## pumperalbo (Nov 14, 2017)

Today I climb the scale again 92.8kg, I just do not understand it, I should lose weight every day, my calories were at 1800 on 1800 and Carbs on 100gram, I thought with Carbs it works better, but I must go back to 30gram stay the day ... real ..


Who can help? Is that due to the water retention?


----------



## pumperalbo (Nov 15, 2017)

Today 91KG weight, i hope the Weight is all Day go under


----------

